# Post your favorite YSL SLGs!



## lilimcn

Hey guys, I’m currently searching for a cardholder / key pouch / cosmetic pouch, and YSL options are so elegant and feminine!
I thought to make a thread where you can show off your favorite SLG pieces for everyone to see and admire  and maybe help others make a choice if they’re in a lookout for a small piece too


----------



## resplendent

I'm about to receive a new compact Uptown wallet soon and I will update my post then. I'm super excited...


----------



## lilimcn

resplendent said:


> I'm about to receive a new compact Uptown wallet soon and I will update my post then. I'm super excited...


Ahh congratulations on the purchase, I’m excited to see!


----------



## meowkittycat

I love my monogram cardholder. I like carrying small bags so it's much easier to carry essential cards this way. 






I removed the front cards since that's where I put my frequently most used cards (ID, bank card).


----------



## lilimcn

meowkittycat said:


> I love my monogram cardholder. I like carrying small bags so it's much easier to carry essential cards this way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I removed the front cards since that's where I put my frequently most used cards (ID, bank card).



Such a classy piece  how is the wear and tear on it? Have you had it long?


----------



## resplendent

Here is the Uptown compact wallet! It is hefty for compact wallet, and thick when I put all my cards in. I put the Chanel o-coin purse beside it to show the difference in size, and the grained leather. I think it's a tad larger than the LV Victorine wallet which I used to own. But for once in a very long time I finally have a wallet that fits all my cards (lots of credit cards, and loyalty cards.)

Edit: Guys...I'm smitten. Photos don't do it justice since the grains glisten in bright light, but it doesn't translate well to a camera. And oh my gosh, the smell...lovely leather smell. It reminds me of the first time I did a 180 turn to luxury branded goods, when I held a Chanel WOC about 5 years ago. Before, I had been so against the idea of spending hundreds or thousands of dollars on things I thought I could get the same use out of for less than $100. But this wallet is such a joy to hold in the hand. If Chanel's WOC was my gateway to Chanel, this wallet will be my gateway to YSL. However, contrast Chanel doing significant price increases while noticeably cutting certain corners on certain items...YSL is still priced reasonably (as far as luxury goes), but has been putting out such lovely items. I've been reeled in! lol

Anyone who owns a grain de poudre item, take your phone's flashlight function and just move it around your item just to admire the grains.


----------



## eggz716

Got this cardholder recently in hot pink!


----------



## coolmelondew

resplendent said:


> View attachment 4750248
> View attachment 4750249
> 
> Here is the Uptown compact wallet! It is hefty for compact wallet, and thick when I put all my cards in. I put the Chanel o-coin purse beside it to show the difference in size, and the grained leather. I think it's a tad larger than the LV Victorine wallet which I used to own. But for once in a very long time I finally have a wallet that fits all my cards (lots of credit cards, and loyalty cards.)
> 
> Edit: Guys...I'm smitten. Photos don't do it justice since the grains glisten in bright light, but it doesn't translate well to a camera. And oh my gosh, the smell...lovely leather smell. It reminds me of the first time I did a 180 turn to luxury branded goods, when I held a Chanel WOC about 5 years ago. Before, I had been so against the idea of spending hundreds or thousands of dollars on things I thought I could get the same use out of for less than $100. But this wallet is such a joy to hold in the hand. If Chanel's WOC was my gateway to Chanel, this wallet will be my gateway to YSL. However, contrast Chanel doing significant price increases while noticeably cutting certain corners on certain items...YSL is still priced reasonably (as far as luxury goes), but has been putting out such lovely items. I've been reeled in! lol
> 
> Anyone who owns a grain de poudre item, take your phone's flashlight function and just move it around your item just to admire the grains.


this wallet is so chic!


----------



## lilimcn

resplendent said:


> Anyone who owns a grain de poudre item, take your phone's flashlight function and just move it around your item just to admire the grains.


looks amazing omg   do you know if grain de poudre is durable? I'm looking for durability comparison of various YSL leather types, and that one is just so beautiful!


----------



## resplendent

get_foxy said:


> do you know if grain de poudre is durable? I'm looking for durability comparison of various YSL leather types, and that one is just so beautiful!


YSL grain de poudre (GdP) and Chanel caviar are considered to be very durable, especially compared to other leathers offered by those houses. However, I have seen both GdP and caviar exhibit deep scratches, peeling grains, flattening of quilting (diamonds or chevron), etc. I would definitely recommend them for "thoughtful, regular" use--babying is not necessary, but they won't continue to look their best with blatant neglect or abuse either.

I have seen some envelope-style grain de poudre bags show scuffing on the corners and edges of the flaps. But these would happen with any other leather as well. I truly recommend people take care of their beautiful grained leather items. The only other widely available leathers (as far as I understand) that are more durable than imprinted grained calfskin would be top-quality, natural grained calfskin such as those offered by Hermes. Those do not peel; they can scuff but can be re-dyed and refinished.

There are also *different types of grain de poudre*, as there are different types of caviar. If you look very closely at the card cases already posted, they exhibit the more 3d grains that are very shiny. These are very beautiful.

I am unsure whether my grain de poudre is the less shiny version, it looks like the Uptown wallet's grains are a little more flat. It is subtler in regular lighting, but also shiny under my house's spot lights, or with bright sunlight, flashlight, etc. I love it either way since I was going for a simpler look -- I'm really loving the plain Uptown aesthetic with the bold, elegant YSL logo on top. I would have to be able to visit a YSL store in person to be able to compare but my city's store is still closed to the public.

For example, I saw both of these chevron-quilted wallets in person in March before the lockdown while debating which one to get. I can definitely verify that the smaller wallet is shiny grain de poudre (and FAR more beautiful of the two), while the larger compact wallet was dull-looking in store:



I do not know if YSL has gotten a new supplier for a different type of GdP going forward, or they are just selecting different types of GdP for different products. If you go for a chevroned item, make sure it is the shiny GdP, it makes the quilts pop so much more.

As an aside, LV canvas is very, very durable. More durable to friction than most leathers, including caviar (IMO) if the canvas doesn't crack.


----------



## lilimcn

That’s got to be the most thorough grain de poudre info I found during my many TPF searches, thank you so much @resplendent! 
Ah yes, I heard that LV canvas is very durable, but I can’t stop thinking about YSL sleek black classy designs.. but looking for an everyday wallet, and after reading so much about people’s problems with YSL leather it leaves me going 
In the videos you linked, both girls say their held up very well! Is it just a hit or miss then, if they use the same type of leather on, say, seemingly problematic College bag?


----------



## resplendent

get_foxy said:


> That’s got to be the most thorough grain de poudre info I found during my many TPF searches, thank you so much @resplendent!
> Ah yes, I heard that LV canvas is very durable, but I can’t stop thinking about YSL sleek black classy designs.. but looking for an everyday wallet, and after reading so much about people’s problems with YSL leather it leaves me going
> In the videos you linked, both girls say their held up very well! Is it just a hit or miss then, if they use the same type of leather on, say, seemingly problematic College bag?


I learned a LOT from unnamed TPFers (there were dozens) about the difference in Chanel cavar qualities. There was a real dip and inconsistency of quality right when I started getting into luxury, around 2015 but I was a newbie at the time and was unaware and they saved me from keeping a subpar item that I definitely wasn't paying any less for.

LV canvas is usually my first choice for SLGs, but lately they aren't as functional and creative in the layouts as they used to be. Chanel keeps putting a flap on most of their wallets/coin purses which makes them needlessly bulky. So I've been looking at YSL, Dior, Gucci wallets and finally settled on YSL as the best combination of design, durability + variety.

I do believe we must be careful with the specific product we choose with YSL, so yes, any brand can be "hit or miss." I've also read about some durability issues with regards to stitching or glazing on some of the bags...we can try to avoid the designs that others report problems with, but in the end we can either wait, or simply hope for the best. My Uptown compact wallet shocked me a little with the quality of the GdP; the leather itself is a bit thinner/lightweight than signature Chanel caviar (the good batches)...but this GdP is beautiful, flexible (i.e. not plasticky), and smells gorgeous. I know I'll have to be careful not to dent the smooth GdP, and I'll have to see whether the wallet's glazing at the bends cracks prematurely compared to my vintage LV wallet. But I'm really thinking about buying a Mini Lou after this experience...it's really nice to be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

I have the cardholder as well. Its sizeable and holds my cards nicely.


----------



## Angie23

I got this cardholder from Saks!


----------



## coolmelondew

This is my first and favourite YSL slg - Small Monogram Envelope Wallet in Black Mixed Matelasse Leather. I got it on sale in 2018 as I hadn't bought anything from Saint Laurent before and didn't want to pay full price when I wasn't sure about the quality or if I'd like the style. 2.5 years later I still adore this piece


----------



## IntheOcean

coolmelondew said:


> This is my first and favourite YSL slg - Small Monogram Envelope Wallet in Black Mixed Matelasse Leather. I got it on sale in 2018 as I hadn't bought anything from Saint Laurent before and didn't want to pay full price when I wasn't sure about the quality or if I'd like the style. 2.5 years later I still adore this piece
> 
> View attachment 4778015


Looks super pretty - elegant and cute at the same time, because it's so tiny!


----------



## p.l.c.r.

eggz716 said:


> Got this cardholder recently in hot pink!
> View attachment 4750303



i am thinking of getting this hot pink YSL over a Chanel one. How is it holding up?Did you keep it?


----------



## nycmeeb

got this 6-key holder a few months back  it's a bit bulky but still fits in the front compartment of my toy loulou


----------



## IntheOcean

nycmeeb said:


> got this 6-key holder a few months back  it's a bit bulky but still fits in the front compartment of my toy loulou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4955046


YSL SLGs are some of the best! Congrats on your keyholder, it's very pretty.


----------



## amateurjeweler

My first and therefore favorite YSL SLG. The calfskin is smooth and luxurious, and the silver hardware pops against it. I see more Saint Laurent in my future.


----------



## nycmeeb

amateurjeweler said:


> My first and therefore favorite YSL SLG. The calfskin is smooth and luxurious, and the silver hardware pops against it. I see more Saint Laurent in my future.
> View attachment 4955342


the leather looks sooo soft!


----------



## samdelune

resplendent said:


> View attachment 4750248
> View attachment 4750249
> 
> Here is the Uptown compact wallet! It is hefty for compact wallet, and thick when I put all my cards in. I put the Chanel o-coin purse beside it to show the difference in size, and the grained leather. I think it's a tad larger than the LV Victorine wallet which I used to own. But for once in a very long time I finally have a wallet that fits all my cards (lots of credit cards, and loyalty cards.)
> 
> Edit: Guys...I'm smitten. Photos don't do it justice since the grains glisten in bright light, but it doesn't translate well to a camera. And oh my gosh, the smell...lovely leather smell. It reminds me of the first time I did a 180 turn to luxury branded goods, when I held a Chanel WOC about 5 years ago. Before, I had been so against the idea of spending hundreds or thousands of dollars on things I thought I could get the same use out of for less than $100. But this wallet is such a joy to hold in the hand. If Chanel's WOC was my gateway to Chanel, this wallet will be my gateway to YSL. However, contrast Chanel doing significant price increases while noticeably cutting certain corners on certain items...YSL is still priced reasonably (as far as luxury goes), but has been putting out such lovely items. I've been reeled in! lol
> 
> Anyone who owns a grain de poudre item, take your phone's flashlight function and just move it around your item just to admire the grains.



Hello from Malaysia! This is my first post on this forum, and I'm wondering how your Uptown Compact Wallet has held up since half a year ago. I've been in search of a compact wallet and have narrowed it down to the LV Victorine Empreinte, LV Capucines Compact, Bottega Veneta Mini Wallet (with the snap button strap) and this YSL Uptown Compact. I don't carry mini bags (the smallest bag I own is an Alma BB) so the size isn't as important as its thickness when filled.


----------



## kikiii_24

resplendent said:


> View attachment 4750248
> View attachment 4750249
> 
> Here is the Uptown compact wallet! It is hefty for compact wallet, and thick when I put all my cards in. I put the Chanel o-coin purse beside it to show the difference in size, and the grained leather. I think it's a tad larger than the LV Victorine wallet which I used to own. But for once in a very long time I finally have a wallet that fits all my cards (lots of credit cards, and loyalty cards.)
> 
> Edit: Guys...I'm smitten. Photos don't do it justice since the grains glisten in bright light, but it doesn't translate well to a camera. And oh my gosh, the smell...lovely leather smell. It reminds me of the first time I did a 180 turn to luxury branded goods, when I held a Chanel WOC about 5 years ago. Before, I had been so against the idea of spending hundreds or thousands of dollars on things I thought I could get the same use out of for less than $100. But this wallet is such a joy to hold in the hand. If Chanel's WOC was my gateway to Chanel, this wallet will be my gateway to YSL. However, contrast Chanel doing significant price increases while noticeably cutting certain corners on certain items...YSL is still priced reasonably (as far as luxury goes), but has been putting out such lovely items. I've been reeled in! lol
> 
> Anyone who owns a grain de poudre item, take your phone's flashlight function and just move it around your item just to admire the grains.


Hi! Love this YSL compact wallet and I'm torn between this one and another compact wallet from YSL. How has it help up so far, and are you still using it daily?


----------

